# Brandy Pie



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 cups cornflake crumbs
1/3 cup softened butter
3 tsp sugar

Mix all ingredients in large bowl and line 9 inch pie dish.

Topping:

1 1/2 tsp geltin
1/4 cup cold water
3 eggs seperated
2 tsp brandy
1 1/4 cups heavy cream
1 cup sugar

Mix gelatin in cold water and dissolve over boiling water. Beat the whites until stiff and gradually beat in the sugar. Beat the cream until stiff. beat the egg yolks until lemon colored and add the brandy. Mix in the gelatin mixture. Fold all ingredients together and pour over base. let set in fridge until firm and serve.


----------

